# Emergency vet visit...so scary



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Murphy was rushed to the vet for an emergency earlier this afternoon while working at the store. 

I looked over at him behind the counter, and noticed that he was just standing there trembling. There had just been a puppy running around, so as he has been known to do in the past, I thought he was just being dramatic because he wanted to be coddled.

Then a minute later, the heavy panting started suddenly. He was breathing so heavy and so hard out of nowhere, you would have thought he was overheating, except, he had been indoors in the AC the whole time. 

I held him for a minute to try to calm him down, and he was still shaking and panting heavily, so he was brought to the vet who is luckily right down the road. He was being examined for 15-20 minutes, still having a lot of trouble breathing. It was terrifying. He was given a shot of Benadryl and we sat with him and I syringed a bit of water into his mouth for a few minutes to help try to cool him down since his temp was a little high. 

After about 5 minutes the shot began to kick in, and his breathing improved and he was calming down. He eventually laid down and was breathing normally again.

Thank god he is okay. Vet thinks it was likely a spider bite or bee sting, since it came on so suddenly and he began to improve dramatically so quickly after the shot. If they weren't able to get his breathing under control, we were going to have to bring him to a 24/7 clinic. Now he's in bed with me, and I am going to cuddle him and love him. Just so happy and thankful he is okay.

(Picture is of him on the way home, in a bit of a Benadryl haze)


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Whoa!! I bet that was scary! So glad he is okay now.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that would be scary. i'm so glad he's okay now.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

That is scary! Thanks God that hee has a good mama that is going to spoil him a lot today.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Little man has been taking it easy the rest of the afternoon and evening. Acting like his normal self...was quite happy to eat dinner lol, and hop off the bed for a bite of cheese earlier.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Poor Murph, glad he is O.K.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Glad he is ok. Overheating is so fast and hard to foresee.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Liz said:


> Glad he is ok. Overheating is so fast and hard to foresee.


That's the thing Liz, we don't think it was overheating. He was indoors in AC for three hours prior...and then wham, it just started.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i'm glad he's ok.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Meg - could it maybe have been a blood sugar drop? Hypoglycemic?

Liz


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Liz said:


> Meg - could it maybe have been a blood sugar drop? Hypoglycemic?
> 
> Liz


Hmm, never thought of that. 

Just googling and reading about it now, I'm not sure his symptoms were the same. It was weird, although he was panting and breathing SO heavy, he was totally there mentally. He was walking fine (though, he wanted to be held by everyone). But he was panting so hard, and when the vet and tech walked in, he was his typical ham self, and was so happy to see them and wanted to socialize. Even while he was panting like he was dying. It was just so...bizarre.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I haven't been online much, Meg, so sorry to read about Murph. Glad he's ok. Give him a smooch for me


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Me too glad he is ok, scary stuff.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Glad he is ok!


----------

